# Dental treatment on JSA



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

question: if you're on JSA, do you get dental discount? Because I kind of need to see a dentist...


----------



## am64 (Apr 29, 2010)

only if its income based jsa not contribution based


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> only if its income based jsa not contribution based



I think mine is income based. contribution is the one where you can only get it for 16 weeks right?

How do you get the exemption from it? I might ask tomorrow.


----------



## am64 (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I think mine is income based. contribution is the one where you can only get it for 16 weeks right?
> 
> How do you get the exemption from it? I might ask tomorrow.



check out with dentist surgery or benefits office


----------



## aymes (Apr 29, 2010)

As I understand it if you're on income based jsa you do get free dental treatment. If it's contributory based you're not automatically entitled (because it's not a means tested benefit) but you may be able to get help with dental costs but you'd need to fill in a form to apply.

That's as I understood it when I was last benefits trained, but the rules change so often it may be different now, worth checking on the direct gov site.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I'll ask the man tomorrow


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2010)

yes!

I have just had 2 extraction, 3 crowns and bridgework done 

Would have cost approx 500 - 600 pounds

But I did not pay - the dentist filled out forms sent them off and word came back to proceed with the work and Govt would pay

One plus of being unemployed

Oh and I got new vacifocal lense glasses, normally cost ?200 +

I paid only ?30

Hope this has helped


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hazel said:


> yes!
> 
> I have just had 2 extraction, 3 crowns and bridgework done
> 
> ...



so if i ask the dentist then they might be able to help? Its all very confusing


----------



## margie (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Sam - look at this  it explains the rules

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1786.aspx?CategoryID=74&SubCategoryID=742


----------

